# Olympics--MSNBC events simulcast on UHD



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

For Olympic events being broadcast on NBC or USA, it's pretty obvious that the HD version will be found on the HD version of the channel. However, it appears that many of events being broadcast on MSNBC are being broadcast in HD on Universal HD (UHD). Since most of the Olympic Guides and auto-selection methods pick the SD version, if you have an HD setup, you may wish to recheck these selections and manually reprogram.


----------

